# Reading Greens!



## Lady Golf Pro

There's a great article about reading greens in the recent Golf Link Newsletter!


----------



## Lady Golf Pro

*GolfLink Address*

The site has loads of great information! Once you're on the site just type "reading greens" into their search bar and any articles they've published will be listed! Enjoy!


----------



## Lady Golf Pro

*Thanks!*

I keep working on the site! Let me know if there's anything specific you'd like to see!


----------



## Jennifer2

Great website


----------

